# Anna Maria College Masters in CJ



## bmart928 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone could comment on the Masters in CJ at Anna Maria College, what they thought of it, classes, etc..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Try this thread and some searching on MC

http://www.masscops.com/f23/info-quinn-bill-approved-masters-program-69454/


----------



## bmart928 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------

